
Making Kubernetes a First-Class Citizen on the DCOS – Mesosphere - mhausenblas
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/04/22/making-kubernetes-a-first-class-citizen-on-the-dcos/
======
preillyme
Disclaimer: Mesosphere Advisor

I'm really excited about this announcement; as I feel that it gives people the
the best of both worlds today. The ability to share the same hardware and use
both systems in parallel should lead to some interesting new developments for
sure.

